# Expats in Alexandria ??



## Sven Lobner (Nov 8, 2012)

Hi to All !
Iam curious as to whether there are any members out there living in Alexandria.

I know of several expat hangouts in alexandria, just wondering if any members 
frequent these places at all, or whether they have become haunts of the history books ?

Would be good to make initial contact here and then a group could meet up together..
Love to hear from you


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

Sure we're here!

Mostly ladies that I know of though - probably because I'm a woman.

As for get-togethers, if you're female, there is a group that meets weekly at the Engineer's Club.

Is that helpful?


----------



## hyper_janice (Jan 13, 2012)

expatagogo said:


> Sure we're here!
> 
> if you're female,


With someone from the Netherlands named "Sven"????????


----------



## Sven Lobner (Nov 8, 2012)

expatagogo said:


> Sure we're here!
> 
> Mostly ladies that I know of though - probably because I'm a woman.
> 
> ...



Thank you..Its helpful but Iam a male.
Just out of curiousity, what do the males from the ladies do when teh females get together ??


----------



## Sven Lobner (Nov 8, 2012)

hyper_janice said:


> With someone from the Netherlands named "Sven"????????


Yup..german born living between The Netherlands and Alexandria..lovely name 
don't you think ??


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Sven Lobner said:


> Thank you..Its helpful but Iam a male.
> Just out of curiousity, what do the males from the ladies do when teh females get together ??




look at porn on the net.... but not for much longer lol


Welcome to the forum and of course to Egypt.


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

Sven Lobner said:


> Thank you..Its helpful but Iam a male.
> Just out of curiousity, what do the males from the ladies do when teh females get together ??


"The ladies" are, for the most part, married to Egyptian men who are either working or working abroad.


----------



## hyper_janice (Jan 13, 2012)

expatagogo said:


> Oh, lookie. Debbie Downer has arrived.
> 
> The internet is a big, rather anonymous place so I don't just make assumptions based on a username.


Look at who's calling who a "Debbie Downer"? And this is for what reason? Pointing out the obvious? 

As it has been pointed out on numerous occasions, there are frequent visitors to this forum who are rude, and yet they expect courtesies to themselves. They revert to adolescent name calling and scare away any descent open minded people from commenting in the forum. 

Pitiful, petty, and yes, britchy!


----------



## hyper_janice (Jan 13, 2012)

Sven Lobner said:


> Yup..german born living between The Netherlands and Alexandria..lovely name
> don't you think ??


Beautiful name and welcome to the imperfect forum in this very imperfect world. God help us all become better (and please help me not to be a Debbie Downer).


----------



## hyper_janice (Jan 13, 2012)

expatagogo said:


> Pot, meet kettle.
> 
> You called me a liar.
> 
> And thanks for proving my point, btw.


When did I call you a liar? If I did, it's probably true as I don't make a habit of lying. If you were offended why did you not approach me then instead of allowing your anger to fester? I apologize if your feelings were hurt. I did not mean to hurt them. Probably just pointing out the obvious and fact.


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

@ hyper_janice: 
FYI: in 2010 there were 13667 people called Sven in the Netherlands, the name is actually in the top 20 of baby names. 
Check this link: Dutch first names database


----------



## Sven Lobner (Nov 8, 2012)

GM1 said:


> @ hyper_janice:
> FYI: in 2010 there were 13667 people called Sven in the Netherlands, the name is actually in the top 20 of baby names.
> 
> ..so they copied my name.....lol


----------



## Sven Lobner (Nov 8, 2012)

expatagogo said:


> "The ladies" are, for the most part, married to Egyptian men who are either working or working abroad.


IC...so there are no expat males who are in alexandria, getting together ?
Will be hard then as mixing with "married women " who are married to egyptians will definetly be a no no for the egyptian husbands....LOL


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

The whole time I've lived here I've met two.

That doesn't mean they aren't around, though.

Dunno where you'd find them, honestly


----------



## cutiepie (Mar 14, 2009)

The portuguese club in kafr abdou lots of expat males hang out there especially at the weekend!


----------



## islander (Jun 16, 2011)

*The PC*

The PC closed a couple of months ago - no watering hole now.


----------



## Sven Lobner (Nov 8, 2012)

islander said:


> The PC closed a couple of months ago - no watering hole now.





I believe the spitfire club is another watering hole ?


----------



## Alexander86 (Nov 20, 2012)

Sven Lobner said:


> IC...so there are no expat males who are in alexandria, getting together ?
> Will be hard then as mixing with "married women " who are married to egyptians will definetly be a no no for the egyptian husbands....LOL


Exactly, specially if you would like your face to be fisted loooool


----------



## Alexander86 (Nov 20, 2012)

Sven Lobner said:


> I believe the spitfire club is another watering hole ?


This is one is my FAV.!! )))))


----------

